# BIG NEW GROWTH LINES



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## tortadise (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice! Sampson or Hommer?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Nice! Sampson or *Hommer*?


----------



## tortadise (Sep 19, 2012)

I love his chunky legs. Looks like his shell is growing too.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)

tortadise said:


> I love his *chunky legs*. Looks like his shell is growing too.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 19, 2012)

Love it, its like and elephant leg, only much more docile. I am curious I dont remember when I had my bubbas(I call the biggens bubbas) do they have 4 or 5 toes on the hind foot.


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Sep 19, 2012)

His New growth looks like grout between tiles lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Love it, its like and elephant leg, only much more docile. I am curious I dont remember when I had my bubbas(I call the biggens bubbas) do they have* 4* or 5 toes on the hind foot.


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 19, 2012)

I just love your torts. I love it when you post pics


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)

mainey34 said:


> I just love your torts. I love it when you post pics


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Sep 20, 2012)

Great pictures. I love when you post pictures also. I live vicariously through your photos. I could never afford one of these amazing giants so I love to see yours.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2012)

lovelyrosepetal said:


> Great pictures. *I love when you post pictures also.* I live vicariously through your photos. I could never afford one of these amazing giants so I love to see yours.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2012)

Are you posting these pics from a stash, or are these fresh pics each time? I'm like these guys, always looking forward to your posts, living vicariously through your eyes. 

And not cleaning tortoise poop myself.


----------



## yagyujubei (Sep 20, 2012)

I think that first pic is a calendar winner.


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2012)

kurmaraja12 said:


> His New growth looks like grout between tiles lol



OMG, that's what I said when I seen them, like grout lines or caulk


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> *Are you posting these pics from a stash, or are these fresh pics each time? I'm like these guys, always looking forward to your posts, living vicariously through your eyes. *
> 
> And not cleaning tortoise poop myself.



*LOL, Most all of the photo's i post are from that day, unless someone ask a specific thing or i want to express a specific thing and i go find one that fits! I go in spurts, very active these days with the program! We do have a LARGE stash, however i only post a select few!*


wellington said:


> kurmaraja12 said:
> 
> 
> > His New growth looks like grout between tiles lol
> ...



*This is rainy season here and all of the tortoises are eating like crazy. Even the big old tortoises still grow on good old fashion fresh grass, weeds, and sedges!*





ALDABRAMAN said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > *Are you posting these pics from a stash, or are these fresh pics each time? I'm like these guys, always looking forward to your posts, living vicariously through your eyes. *
> ...


----------



## Jeansie1988 (Sep 20, 2012)

very cool! i love these, different!


----------



## marcy4hope (Feb 19, 2013)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>



just now seeing this post when looking up new growth lines. i love this photo. now THAT is a face anyone could love.  and - it answered the question i had about growth lines. thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## bigred (Feb 19, 2013)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > *Are you posting these pics from a stash, or are these fresh pics each time? I'm like these guys, always looking forward to your posts, living vicariously through your eyes. *
> ...




looks like you got the buffer out and shined that guy up. Very beautiful


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 19, 2013)

marcy4hope said:


> *just now seeing this post when looking up new growth lines // and - it answered the question i had about growth lines. thanks for posting the photos.*


----------

